# Upcoming Events in NorCal/MidCal Regions?



## ChrisBird (Jun 30, 2016)

Hey,
I recently moved to San Jose and would love to attend some cube comps  
Are there any (tentatively) planned in the near future? I checked WCA website with no success.

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## Loiloiloi (Jun 30, 2016)

If you're willing to make the 5 hour trek, there's one upcoming in LA, as well as one in Encino.


----------



## ChrisBird (Jun 30, 2016)

Yeah I saw those, and excluded them as being too far D= I was kind of hoping any of the Stanford/Berkeley guys might be hosting some, but Stanford has been off the map for a year or two and Berkeley since February.


----------



## Neilggghhhjjj (Jun 30, 2016)

ChrisBird said:


> Yeah I saw those, and excluded them as being too far D= I was kind of hoping any of the Stanford/Berkeley guys might be hosting some, but Stanford has been off the map for a year or two and Berkeley since February.


BASC 9 (sunnyvale) was saturday but Brandon Harnish is not doing any more BASC comps so the next comp will probably be Berkeley summer in September


----------



## Daniel Lin (Jul 1, 2016)

ChrisBird said:


> Hey,
> I recently moved to San Jose and would love to attend some cube comps
> Are there any (tentatively) planned in the near future? I checked WCA website with no success.
> 
> ...


Hey Monkeydude1313
I know you, I learned all of F2L and big cubes and skewb from your vids a long time ago! And I thought you were dead!


Neilggghhhjjj said:


> BASC 9 (sunnyvale) was saturday but Brandon Harnish is not doing any more BASC comps


nooooo why no more BASC? 
I liked it more than berkeley


----------

